# pending restart....20.5.4a



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Both my Bolts had a pending restart. I rebooted both of the and the software version is showing as 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849.

I'm assuming this is a new software version since there was a pending restart. But I never checked to see what is was before the reboot. The reboot/install was very quick too.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ever find any change log? 

I'm curious if we will see faster feature rollout with the bolt.. Compared to the other platforms..


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Margret said there would be an update by the end of the month.
One of the possible fixes would be for this issue.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10664315#post10664315


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Margret said there would be an update by the end of the month.
> One of the possible fixes would be for this issue.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10664315#post10664315


Unfortunately I can't test that since I don't have a 4K set. Although I wish I could test it.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Forced a connection and I have a Pending restart also.

Prior version was 20.5.4.RC6-USC-11-849 so they added the "a". Must be a minor fix.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Question... What time will the restart happen if I don't restart the box myself?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> Question... What time will the restart happen if I don't restart the box myself?


Typically with TiVos it would be around 2Am. If there were not any recordings going on.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

You can always force a restart. Which is what i did. Didnt fix the 1080p/24 issues with youtube and amazon i'm experiencing.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> We have an update that will be released to BOLT by the end of the month that should fix some cases where the audio level is too low.
> 
> --Margret


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10672781#post10672781


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmm. Since the new update i cant get plex to start. Just get a blank screen. Deleted the tivo bolt from the plex device list and re-added, and still wont start.

All the other plex clients are still fine.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you rebooted?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

20.5.4a running on my Bolt.

Plex now appears under Find TV, Movies and Videos. It also appears under Music and Photos. Makes sense to me.

Plex loaded and works fine under the new update. 

Also a new version of Plex released today 2.4.30 which is reported to fix signin issues for non plex pass users. I never had a problem with that so cannot report fixed or not.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

apw2607 said:


> Hmm. Since the new update i cant get plex to start. Just get a blank screen. Deleted the tivo bolt from the plex device list and re-added, and still wont start.
> 
> All the other plex clients are still fine.


Try again this morning. Plex pushed an update last night specifically to address this.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcthorne said:


> Try again this morning. Plex pushed an update last night specifically to address this.


Ah yes. Fixed now. Good.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Where do we find the software version?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aspexil said:


> Where do we find the software version?


Not at home right now. But help and then system info. Although there are a couple of other menus in between.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Confirmed from a fellow poster that this update was the low audio fix...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10676639#post10676639


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

aspexil said:


> Where do we find the software version?


TiVo button>>>Settings & Messages>>>Help>>>Account & System Info>>>System Information

You will see:

Software Version: 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

markjrenna said:


> TiVo button>>>Settings & Messages>>>Help>>>Account & System Info>>>System Information
> 
> You will see:
> 
> Software Version: 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849


Bolt uses Help also? That's nice.


----------

